# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > المعاملات والشريعة الاسلامية >  تاريخ التشريع الإسلامي

## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify]تاريخ التشريع الإسلامي



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



المقدمة :

الحمد لله رب العالمين وأفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين. اللهم لك الحمد ملىء السموات وملىء الأرض وملىء ما شئت من شيء بعد. 

وبعد، 

سوف نتناول في بحثنا هذا مواضيع تتعلق بالشريعة الإسلامية وتاريخها وكيفية تكاملها وكيفية وصولها إلينا وسنفصِّل مصادر التشريع الإسلامي ونشرح كيفية تدوين القرآن والسنة مع ذِكر آراء ومذاهب الصحابة، ونركز على مسألة المذاهب ونشأتها ووجه الحاجة إلى أن يتبع المسلم مذهباً من هذه المذاهب، ذلك لأن الكثيرين لا يعلمون شيئاً عن كيفية نشأتها، ومن ثم فهم لا يعلمون لماذا ينبغي لهم أن يتبعوا واحداً منها. وهذا بحث ينبغي على كل مسلم أن يتعلمه لأنه يتعلق تعلقاً وثيقاً بأساس الدين. 

وسنبدأ إن شاء الله تعالى بدراسة تاريخية للشريعة الإسلامية منذ فجر ظهورها تقريباً إلى يومنا هذا، سائلين المولى عز وجل أن يتقبل منا عملنا المتواضع جداً بقبول حسن، كما نرجو من الاخوة والأحبة أن لا يقصروا كما عودونا بأي نصيحة أو اقتراح، جزاكم الله تعالى عنا كل خير.



أدوار تاريخ التشريع الإسلامي 

ينقسم تاريخ التشريع إلى ستة أدوار: 

1- الدور الأول: التشريع في حياة رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم 

2- الدور الثاني: التشريع في عصر كبار الصحابة (من سنة 11 إلى سنة أربعين هجرية)

3- الدور الثالث: التشريع في عهد صغار الصحابة ومن تلقى عنهم من التابعين 

4- الدور الرابع: تدوين السنة وأصول الفقه وظهور الفقهاء الأربعة الذين اعترف الجمهور لهم بالإمامة والاجتهاد المطلق، وأنه من اتبع واحداً منهم كان ناجياً عند الله تعالى إن شاء الله عز وجل. 

5- الدور الخامس: القيام على المذاهب وتأييدها و شيوع المناظرة والجدل من أوائل القرن الرابع إلى سقوط الدولة العباسية. 

6- الدور السادس: من سقوط بغداد على يد هولاكو إلى الآن وهو دور التقليد المحض. 

وسنتناول في هذا البحث إن شاء الله تعالى معالجة أهم النقاط المتعلقة بالأدوار الأربعة الأولى فقط والتي تهمنا.



مصادر التشريع الإسلامي 

القرآن

السُنَّة النبوية

الإجماع 

القياس



التشريع أو الفقه الإسلامي هو مجموعة الأحكام الشرعية التي أمر الله عباده بها، ومصادره أربعة وهي التالية:



1-القرآن:

وهو كلام الله تعالى وهو المصدر و المرجع لأحكام الفقه الإسلامي، فإذا عرضت لنا مسألة رجعنا قبل كل شيء إلى كتاب الله عز وجل لنبحث عن حكمها فيه، فإن وجدنا فيه الحكم أخذنا به، ولم نرجع إلى غيره. ولكن القرآن لم يقصد بآياته كل جزئيات المسائل وتبيين أحكامها والنص عليها، وإنما نص القرآن الكريم على العقائد تفصيلاً، والعبادات والمعاملات إجمالاً ورسم الخطوط العامة لحياة المسلمين، وجعل تفصيل ذلك للسنة النبوية. فمثلاً: أمَرَ القرآن بالصلاة، ولم يبين كيفياتها، ولا عدد ركعاتها. لذلك كان القرآن مرتبطاً بالسنة النبوية لتبيين تلك الخطوط العامة وتفصيل ما فيه من المسائل المجملة. 



2-السُنَّة النبوية: 

وهي كل ما نقل عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم من قول أو فعل أو تقرير. وتُعَدُّ في المنزلة الثانية بعد القرآن الكريم، شريطة أن تكون ثابتة عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بسند صحيح، والعمل بها واجب، وهي ضرورية لفهم القرآن و العمل به. 



3-الإجماع:

هو اتفاق جميع العلماء المجتهدين من أمة سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في عصر من العصور على حكم شرعي، فإذا اتفق هؤلاء العلماء - سواء كانوا في عصر الصحابة أو بعدهم - على حكم من الأحكام الشرعية كان اتفاقهم هذا إجماعاً وكان العمل بما أجمعوا عليه واجباً. ودليل ذلك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبر أن علماء المسلمين لا يجتمعون على ضلالة، فما اتفقوا عليه كان حقاً. 

روى أحمد في مسنده عن أبي بصرة الغفاري رضي الله عنه: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " سألتُ الله عز وجل أن لا يَجمَعَ أمَّتي على ضلالةٍ فأعطانيها ". 

والإجماع يأتي في المرتبة الثالثة من حيث الرجوع إليه، فإذا لم نجد الحكم في القرآن، ولا في السنة، نظرنا هل أجمع علماء المسلمين عليه، فإن وجدنا ذلك أخذنا وعملنا به.

مثاله، إجماع الصحابة رضي الله تعالى عنهم على أن الجد يأخذ سدس التركة مع الولد الذكر، عند عدم وجود الأب.



4- القياس:

وهو إلحاق أمر ليس فيه حكم شرعي بآخر منصوص على حكمه لاتحاد العلة بينهما. وهذا القياس نرجع إليه إذا لم نجد نصاً على حكم مسألة من المسائل في القرآن ولا في السنة ولا في الإجماع. فالقياس إذاً في المرتبة الرابعة من حيث الرجوع إليه. 

أركان القياس أربعة: أصل مقيس عليه، وفرع مقيس، وحكم الأصل المنصوص عليه، وعلة تجمع بين الأصل والفرع. 

ودليله قوله عز وجل: {فَاعْتَبِرُوا يَا أُولِي الأَبْصَارِ} [الحشر: 2]، أي لا تجمدوا أمام مسألة ما، بل قيسوا وقائعكم الآتية على سنَّة الله الماضية. وروى مسلم وغيره عن رسول الله صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم: " إذا اجتهد الحاكم فأصاب فله أجران، وإذا اجتهد الحاكم فأخطأ فله أجر ". وروى أبو داود والترمذي عن أبي هريرة أن معاذ بن جبل رضي الله تعالى عنه أرسله رسول الله صلى الله تعالى عليه و سلم إلى اليمن ليُعَلِّمَ الناس دينهم، فقال: يا معاذ بما تقضي؟ قال: بكتاب الله، قال: فإن لم تجد في كتاب الله ؟ قال: فبسنَّة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال: فإن لم تجد؟ قال: أقيس الأمور بمشبهاتها ( وهذا هو الاجتهاد )، فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد تهلل وجهه سروراً: الحمد لله الذي وفق رسولَ رسولِ الله لما يرضي رسول الله، وفي رواية أخرى قال: فإن لم تجد في سنة رسول الله ؟ قال: أجتهد رأيي ولا آلو (أي أجتهد و لا أترك). 

مثاله: إن الله تعالى حرَّم الخمر بنص القرآن الكريم، و العلة في تحريمه: هي أنه مسكر يُذهِب العقل، فإذا وجدنا شراباً آخر له اسم غير الخمر، ووجدنا هذا الشراب مسكراً حَكَمنا بتحريمه قياساً على الخمر، لأن علة التحريم - وهي الإسكار - موجودة في هذا الشراب؛ فيكون حراماً قياساً على الخمر. 

وسيأتي فيما يلي معالجة وتعريف وتبيان كل مصدر من هذه المصادر من خلال الحديث عن الأدوار التي مر بها تاريخ التشريع الإسلامي. 



* ضرورة التزام الفقه الإسلامي، والتمسك بأحكامه: 

لقد أوجب الله تعالى على المسلمين التمسك بأحكام الفقه الإسلامي، وفرض عليهم التزامه في كل أوجه نشاط حياتهم وعلاقاتهم. وأحكام الفقه الإسلامي كلها تستند إلى نصوص القرآن الكريم والسُنَّة الشريفة. فإذا استباح المسلمون ترك أحكام الفقه الإسلامي، فقد استباحوا ترك القرآن والسُنَّة، وعطَّلوا بذلك مجموع الدين الإسلامي، ولم يعد ينفعهم أن يتسمَّوا بالمسلمين أو يدَّعوا الإيمان، لأن الإيمان في حقيقته هو التصديق بالله تعالى، و بما أنزل في كتابه، وفي سنَّة نبيِّهِ صلى الله عليه و سلم. 

والإسلام الحقيقي يعني الطاعة و الامتثال لكل ما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ربه عز وجل مع الإذعان والخضوع والرضا. 

وأحكام الفقه الإسلامي ثابتة لا تتغير ولا تتبدل مهما تبدَّل الزمن وتغيَّر، ولا يباح تركها بحال من الأحوال. فشرع الله صالح لكل زمان ومكان، والأدلة من القرآن والسنَّة كثيرة وعديدة. أما في الكتاب، فقد قال الله تعالى:

{اتَّبِعُوا مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ} [الأعراف:3].

{فَلَا وَرَبِّكَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّى يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ لا يَجِدُوا فِي أَنفُسِهِمْ حَرَجًا مِمَّا قَضَيْتَ وَيُسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا} [النساء: 65] .

{وَمَا آتَاكُمْ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانْتَهُوا}، [الحشر: 7].

{وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ وَلا مُؤْمِنَةٍ إِذَا قَضَى اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَمْرًا أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُمْ الْخِيَرَةُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِمْ وَمَنْ يَعْصِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالا مُبِينًا} [الأحزاب: 36].

و أما في السنة فالأحاديث كثيرة أيضاً منها: 

- ما رواه البخاري و مسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم: " من أطاعني فقد أطاع الله، و من عصاني فقد عصى الله ".

- ما رواه أبو داود و الترمذي قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم: " عليكم بسُنَّتي ". 

وبناءً على هذه النصوص يُعَدُّ من يختار من الأحكام غير ما اختاره الله ورسوله، قد ضلَّ ضلالاً بعيداً، قال تعالى: {فَلْيَحْذَرْ الَّذِينَ يُخَالِفُونَ عَنْ أَمْرِهِ أَنْ تُصِيبَهُمْ فِتْنَةٌ أَوْ يُصِيبَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ} [النور: 63]. 



1-الدور الأول 

التشريع في حياة رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم 

الكتاب و السنة:

من المعلوم أنَّ أهم مصدرين من مصادر الشريعة الإسلامية هما كتاب الله عز وجل وسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فهما المصدران الأساسيان للتشريع الإسلامي وسائر أحكام الإسلام. ولكن في الحقيقة هناك مصدر أساسي واحد لا ثاني له للشريعة الإسلامية ألا وهو القرآن الكريم، ولكن لما أمرنا الله عز وجل أن نتَّخذ من كلام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شارحاً ومبيِّناً ومفصِّلاً لكتابه الكريم، كانت السنة النبوية بأمر القرآن المصدر الثاني للتشريع. لقد أمرنا الله تعالى أن نطيع الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام في ما أخبر وأن نعتمد على شرحه في غوامض كتاب الله، فطاعتنا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما هي فرع من طاعة الله عز وجل. قال تعالى: 

{مَنْ يُطِعِ الرَّسُولَ فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللَّهَ}. [النساء: 80] 

{وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الذِّكْرَ لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ} [النحل: 44]

{وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَاحْذَرُوا} [المائدة: 92] 

{وَمَا آتَاكُمْ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانْتَهُوا} [الحشر: 7] 

{وَمَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ إِلا لِتُبَيِّنَ لَهُمُ الَّذِي اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ} [النحل: 64] 

إذاً فالشريعة الإسلامية في عهد النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام، كانت تعتمد اعتماداً فعلياً على مصدرين فقط هما القرآن والسنة، أما الإجماع والقياس فلم يكن لهما وجود في ذاك العصر لأن القياس يُلجَأ إليه عند وجود مسألة لا نص فيها، وما دام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حياً فالنص مستمر ولا إشكال وحتى لو أنَّ النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام قاس أو اجتهد فلا بد أن يتحول هذا الاجتهاد إلى نص. وتفصيل ذلك أنه إذا اجتهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في مسألة فإما أن يقره الله تعالى عليها فتصبح نصاً حينئذ أو أن يصوب الله تعالى له فيكون نصاً أيضاً.



1-القرآن 

تعريفه

الفرق بينه و بين الحديث النبوي و الحديث القدسي

الفرق بين القرآن و الحديث النبوي

نزول القرآن الكريم 

الحكمة من نزوله منجَّماً 

نزول القرآن على سبعة أحرف 

ما المراد بالأحرف السبعة ؟

حكمة نزول القرآن على سبعة أحرف

جمع القرآن و ترتيبه

جمع القرآن بمعنى حِفظِه على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم

ترتيب الآيات و السور 



أ - تعريفه: هو كلام الله تعالى القديم، المنزل على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، المُتَعَبَّد بتلاوته، المبتدأ بـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، الحمد لله رب العالمين والمختتم بسورة الناس. والقرآن الكريم هو وحي من الله تعالى للنبي صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم باللفظ والمعنى. 



ب- الفرق بينه وبين الحديث النبوي والحديث القدسي: 

لكي نعرف الفرق بين القرآن وبين الحديث القدسي والحديث النبوي، نعطي التعريفين الآتيين: 

- الحديث النبوي: هو ما أُضيفَ إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من قول أو فعل أو تقرير أو صفة خَلقيَّة أو خُلُقيَّة. 

مثال القول: قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام: "إنما الأعمال بالنيات…"، جزء من حديث رواه البخاري ومسلم.

مثال الفعل: قول عائشة رضي الله عنها في صفة صوم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " كان يصوم حتى نقول لا يفطر ويفطر حتى نقول لا يصوم ". وكالذي ثبت من تعليمه لأصحابه كيفية الصلاة ثم قال: " صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي " رواه البخاري. 

مثال الإقرار: كأن يقر أمراً عَلِمَه عن أحد الصحابة من قول أو فعل، سواء أكان ذلك في حضرته صلى الله عليه و سلم، أم في غيبته ثم بلغه، ومن أمثلته: " أكل الضب على مائدته صلى الله عليه وسلم "، فأقرهم على أكله - وهذا دليل الشافعية على جواز أكل الضب -ولم ينكر عليهم ذلك إذ يستحيل أن يرى معصية ولا ينكرها أو يسكت عنها.

فائدة: إذا فعل إنسان طاعة و سكت عنها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، دل ذلك على استحبابها فضلاً عن جوازها، لأنه لا يجوز لأحد أن يختلق طاعة ما ليتعبَّد الله بها، فليس للعبد أن يتعبَّد له بأمر لم يأمره به جل وعلا، من هنا كان عدم صحة وجواز النذر إلا فيما كان من جنسه طاعة أو واجب، فمن نذر أن يشرب كوب ماء مثلاً، لا يصح نذره وبالتالي لا يلزمه الوفاء به. 

مثال الصفة: ما رُوِيَ: من أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم، كان دائم البِشر، سهل الخلق ... "، رواه البخاري و مسلم. 

- الحديث القدسي: هو ما يضيفه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الله تعالى: أي أنَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يرويه على أنه من كلام الله، فالرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام راوٍ لكلام الله بلفظ من عنده. فالحديث القدسي معناه وحي من عند الله عز وجل و لفظه من عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

مثال الحديث القدسي: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما يرويه عن ربه عز و جل: " إني حرمت الظلم على نفسي و جعلته بينكم محرماً ". 

و عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أنَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: يقول الله تعالى: 

" أنا عند ظن عبدي بي، وأنا معه إذا ذكرني، فإن ذكرني في نفسه ذكرته في نفسي ... "، أخرجه البخاري و مسلم. 

إذاً فالحديث القدسي هو حديث تلقى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مضمونه من الوحي فبيَّنه للناس بكلامه ولفظه أي أوحى الله تعالى له بالمعنى والرسول صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم صاغ هذا المعنى بعبارته.



- الفرق بين القرآن و الحديث النبوي: هناك فروق عدة أهمها: 

1- أنَّ القرآن الكريم كلام الله أوحى به تبارك وتعالى إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بلفظه ومعناه، وتحدى به العرب الفصحاء والجن والإنس ولو كان بعضهم لبعض ظهيرا، فعجزوا عن أن يأتوا بمثله، أو بعشر سوَر مثله، أو بسورة من مثله، ولا يزال التحدي قائماً، فهو معجزة خالدة إلى يوم الدين. أما الحديث لم يقع به التحدي و الإعجاز. إعجاز السُنَّة لا يضاهي إعجاز القرآن رغم أنَّ السنة تُعتَبر من أفصح كلام العرب حيث ورد في الحديث الشريف أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أوتي جوامع الكلم، إلا أنها تأتي بالمرتبة الثانية بعد القرآن.

2- القرآن الكريم جميعه منقول بالتواتر، فهو قطعي الثبوت، والأحاديث أكثرها ظنية الثبوت أما الأحاديث المتواترة فهي قطعية الثبوت.

فائدة: كون الحديث قدسياً لا يعني أنه متواتر أو صحيح، إذ لا علاقة بين كونه قدسياً وبين درجته، فقد يكون الحديث القدسي صحيحاً، و قد يكون حسناً، وقد يكون ضعيفاً أو حتى موضوعاً، ذلك لأن الحكم على الحديث من حيث الصحة أو الضعف إنما يكون على السند الذي وصل به إلينا. 

3- القرآن من عند الله لفظاً ومعنى، فهو وحي باللفظ والمعنى، أما الحديث فمعناه من عند الله و لفظه من عند الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فهو وحي بالمعنى دون اللفظ.

4- القرآن نتعبَّد الله بتلاوته، فهو الذي تتعين القراءة به في الصلاة، أما الحديث فلا تجزىء قراءته في الصلاة.



ج - نزول القرآن الكريم:

الراجح أنَّ القرآن له تنزلان: 

الأول: نزوله جملة واحدة في ليلة القدر من اللوح المحفوظ في السماء السابعة إلى بيت العزة في السماء الدنيا. يقول الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز مبيناً هذا المعنى:

{شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِنْ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ} [البقرة: 185]. 

وقال جل وعلا: {إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ إِنَّا كُنَّا مُنذِرِينَ * فِيهَا يُفْرَقُ كُلُّ أَمْرٍ حَكِيمٍ} [الدخان: 3-4]، أي في ليلة القدر وليست ليلة النصف من شعبان كما يعتقد كثير من عامة الناس .

وقال تبارك وتعالى: {إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ} [القدر: 1]. 

الثاني: نزوله من السماء الدنيا إلى الأرض مفرَّقاً منجماً في ثلاث وعشرين سنة.

يقول الله تعالى: {وَقُرْآنًا فَرَقْنَاهُ لِتَقْرَأَهُ عَلَى النَّاسِ عَلَى مُكْثٍ وَنَزَّلْنَاهُ تَنزِيلا} [الإسراء: 106]. 

{تَنزِيلُ الْكِتَابِ مِنْ اللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ} [الجاثية: 2].

هذه الآيات وكثير غيرها، تفيد أنَّ جبريل عليه السلام نزل به على قلب رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم، وأنَّ هذا النزول غير النزول الأول إلى السماء الدنيا فالمراد به نزوله منجَّماً أي على دفعات، ويدل التعبير بلفظ التنزيل دون الإنزال على أنَّ المقصود النزول على سبيل التدرج، فالتنزيل لما نزل مفرقاً والإنزال أعم يفيد النزول دفعة واحدة كما كان حال التوراة و الإنجيل، قال تعالى: {الم * اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ * نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَأَنْزَلَ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنْجِيلَ * مِنْ قَبْلُ} [ آل عمران: 1- 4].

وقد نزل القرآن منجَّماً في ثلاث وعشرين سنة منها ثلاث عشرة سنة بمكة على الرأي الراجح، وعشر بالمدينة، وكان ينزل بحسب الوقائع والأحداث خمس آيات وعشر آيات وأكثر أو أقل. 

الحكمة من نزوله منجَّماً: 

1- تثبيت فؤاد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وتكريمه بإنزال الوحي علي مراراً وتكراراً. قال تعالى: {كذلك لنثبِّت به فؤادك ورتلناه ترتيلا}، [الفرقان: 32 ]. 

قال السخاوي: " في نزوله إلى السماء جملة تكريم بني آدم وتعظيم شأنهم عند الملائكة وتعريفهم عناية الله بهم، ورحمته لهم، و لهذا المعنى أمر سبعين ألفاً من الملائكة أن تشيع سورة الأنعام، و زاد سبحانه في هذا المعنى بأن أمر جبريل بإملائه على السفرة الكرام، وإنساخهم إياه، وتلاوتهم له ". 

2- التحدي والإعجاز.

3- تيسير حفظه وفهمه وتدبر معانيه والوقوف عند أحكامه .

4- مراعاة حال المخاطَبين بالوحي وعدم مفاجأتهم بما لا عهد لهم به ومسايرة الحوادث والتدرج في التشريع . 

وأوضح مثال على ذلك، التدرج في تحريم الخمر: فقد نزل قوله تعالى: {وَمِنْ ثَمَرَاتِ النَّخِيلِ وَالأَعْنَابِ تَتَّخِذُونَ مِنْهُ سَكَرًا وَرِزْقًا حَسَنًا}، [النحل: 67 ] أشارت الآية إشارة خفية إلى أن الخمر ليس رزقاً أي لا ينتفع به. ثم نزل قوله تعالى: 

{يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنْ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ قُلْ فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ مِنْ نَفْعِهِمَا} [البقرة: 219]، ثم نزل قوله تعالى:

{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَقْرَبُوا الصَّلاةَ وَأَنْتُمْ سُكَارَى} [النساء: 43]، ثم قال تبارك وتعالى مُصَرِّحاً بالنهي والتحريم القاطع في سورة المائدة: 

{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالأَنصَابُ وَالأَزْلامُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ} [المائدة: 90].

5- الدلالة القاطعة على أنَّ القرآن الكريم تنزيل من حكيم حميد، إذ لو كان من كلام البشر لوقع فيه التفكك و الانفصام و استعصى أن يكون بينه التوافق والإنسجام، يقول تعالى: 

{وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلافًا كَثِيرًا} [النساء: 82 ]. فأحاديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم -وهي ذروة الفصاحة و البلاغة بعد القرآن الكريم- لا تنتظم حباتها في كتاب واحد سلس العبارة، دقيق السبك، مترابط المعاني، رصين الأسلوب ومتناسق الآيات والسوَر. 



د- نزول القرآن على سبعة أحرف: 

لقد كان للعرب لهجات شتى، فكل قبيلة لها من اللحن في كثير من الكلمات ما ليس للآخرين، إلا أنَّ قريشاً من بين العرب قد تهيَّأت لها عوامل جعلت للغتها الصدارة بين فروع العربية الأخرى، فكان طبيعياً أن يتنزَّل القرآن بلغة قريش تأليفاً للعرب وتحقيقاً لإعجاز القرآن. 

أخرج أبو داود من طريق كعب الأنصاري أن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه كتب إلى ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: " إنَّ القرآن نزل بلسان قريش، فأقرِىء الناس بلغة قري…" .

لقد كان واضحاً لكبار الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم أنَّ القرآن إنما نزل بلسان قريش قوم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وفي ذلك حكم جليلة أهمها:

1- أنَّ قريشاً هم قوم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد جرت سُنَّة الله في رسله أن يبعثهم بألسنة أقوامهم، قال تعالى: {وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلا بِلِسَانِ قَوْمِهِ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَهُمْ...} [إبراهيم: 4].

2- أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام قد أُمِرَ بتبليغهم الرسالة أولاً، قال تعالى: {وَأَنذِرْ عَشِيرَتَكَ الأَقْرَبِينَ} [الشعراء: 214]. فلا بد من مخاطبتهم بما يألفون ويعرفون لِيَستبين لهم أمر دينهم. فأنزل الله القرآن بلغتهم و أساليبهم التي يفضلونها في مستوى رفيع من البلاغة لا يجارى. 

3- إنَّ لغة قريش هي أفصح اللغات العربية وهي تشمل معظم هذه اللغات لاختلاط قريش بالقبائل و لاحتوائها الجَيِّد الفصيح من لغاتها.

و إذا كان العرب تتفاوت لهجاتهم في المعنى الواحد بوجه من وجوه التفاوت، فكان لا بد للقرآن أن يكون مستجمعاً وشاملاً لهذه اللهجات مما ييسر على العرب القراءة والحفظ والفهم. ونصوص السنّة قد تواترت بأحاديث نزول القرآن على سبعة أحرف. 

عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه قال: " سمعتُ هشام بن حكيم يقرأ سورة الفرقان في حياة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. فاستمعتُ لقراءته فإذا هو يقرأ على حروف كثيرة لم يُقرِئنيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. فكدتُ أساوره في الصلاة. فتصبَّرتُ حتى سلَّم فلبَّبته بردائه فقلت من أقرأك هذه السورة التي سمعتك تقرأ، قال: أقرأنيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. فقلتُ له كذبتَ، أقرأنيها على غير ما قرأتَ. فانطلقتُ به أقوده إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. فقلتُ: إني سمعتُ هذا يقرأ سورة الفرقان على حروف لم تُقرِئنيها. فقال: أرسِلهُ. اقرأ يا هشام، فقرا القراءة التي سمعتُه.

فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: كذلك أُنزِلَت. ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: اقرأ يا عمر. فقرأتُ التي أقرأني فقال: كذلك أُنزِلَت. إنَّ هذا القرآن أُنزِلَ على سبعة أحرف، فاقرأوا ما تيسَّر منه "، رواه البخاري ومسلم وأبو داود والنسائي والترمذي وأحمد وابن جرير. 

قوله: " فكدتُ اساوِرُهُ في الصلاة ": أي أُواثِبُه وأقاتِلُهُ ، وقال النووي: أي أُعاجِلُهُ وأُواثِبُهُ. 

قوله: " فلبَّبتُهُ بردائه ": أي جمعتُ عليه ثوبه عند لُبَّتِهِ وجررته به لئلا يتفلت مني. واللبة: الهُزمة التي فوق الصدر، وفيها تُنحَر الإبل.

قوله: " كذَبتَ ": أي أخطأتَ، لأن أهل الحجاز يُطلقون الكذب في موضع الخطأ.

وسبب تخطئة عمر كان بسبب رسوخ قدمه في الإسلام بخلاف هشام فإنه كان قريب العهد بالإسلام فخشي عمر من ذلك أن لا يكون أتقن القراءة، بخلاف نفسه فإنه أتقن ما سمع، وكان سبب اختلاف قراءتهما أن عمر حفظ هذه السورة من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قديماً، ثم لم يسمع ما أُنزِلَ فيها بخلاف ما حفظه وشاهده ولأن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم اقرأ هشاماً على ما نزل أخيراً فنشأ اختلافهما من ذلك. ومبادرة عمر للإنكار محمولة على أنه لم يكن سمع حديث أُنزِلَ القرآن على سبعة أحرف إلا في هذه الحادثة. 

يفيد هذا الحديث أنَّ النزاع بين الصحابيين الجليلين راجع إلى كيفية تلاوة القرآن، لا إلى تفسيره وبيان معانيه و هذا يبرهن على أنَّ القرآن يُقرأُ بأكثر من وجه. وهذه الأوجه التي أُنزِلَ عليها القرآن ليست من لغة واحدة بل هي من عدة لغات عربية كلها توقيفية أي أوحِيَ بها إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

وروى مسلم في صحيحه عن أُبي بن كعب قوله رضي الله عنه: " كنتُ في المسجد فدخل رجل يصلي فقرأ قراءة أنكرتها عليه. ثم دخل آخر فقرأ سوى قراءة صاحبه، فلما قضينا الصلاة دخلنا جميعاً على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. ققلتُ: إن هذا قرأ قراءة أنكرتها عليه. ودخل آخر فقرأ سوى قراءة صاحبه. فأمرهما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقرآ. فحسَّنَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شأنهما. فسقط في نفسي من التكذيب ولا إذ كنتُ في الجاهلية. فلما رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما قد غشيني ضربَ في صدري ففضتُ عرقاً وكأني أنظر إلى الله عز وجل فرقاً، فقال لي: 

يا أبي أُرسِلَ إليَّ أن اقرأ القرآن على حرف فرددتُ إليه أن هوِّن على أمَّتي فردَّ إليَّ الثانية اقرأه على حرفين. فرددتُ إليه أن هوِّن على أُمَّتي. فردَّ إليَّ الثالثة: اقرأه على سبعة أحرف، فلك بكل ردة ردتتها مسألة تسألينها فقلتُ: اللهم اغفر لأمَّتي. اللهم اغفر لأمَّتي، و أخَّرتُ الثالثة ليوم يرغب إليَّ الخلقُ كلهم حتى إبراهيم صلى الله عليه و سلم ".

يتبيَّن من ذلك أن كل حرف من الأحرف السبعة تنزيل من حكيم حميد. وقد يتساءل المرء عن كلام الله تعالى كيف يُقرأ على سبعة أوجه ..؟ وقد تعتريه الدهشة ويختلجه الشك بإثارة الشيطان وساوسه في نفسه ليكدر صفو إيمانها، ويوهن من قوة يقينها بالله ورسوله وكتابه. 

و في هذا الحديث معالجة عملية لمثل هذه الحالة النفسية الدقيقة الحرجة . فالرسول صلوات الله وسلامه عليه وعلى آله يباشر بنفسه القيام بهذه المداواة. 

فلقد ضرب في صدر الصحابي الجليل ضربة نبويَّة قطع بها دابر الشك الوافد قبل استقراره وتمكنه، فأخذ على الشيطان سبيله إلى قلب أبيّ، ثم أتبع ذلك ببيان يُثلِج الصدر ببرد اليقين، ويفعم القلب بنور الأيمان، أعلا مراتب الأيمان " اعبد الله كأنك تراه " مما جعل أُبياً يرى نفسه كماثل أمام الحضرة الإلهية، فغشيه شعور عظيم بالمهابة و الحياء من الله، ويروعه ما كاد ينزلق فيه بعد إذ هداه الله من ضلال أشد من ضلال الجاهلية، فانتابه إحساس قوي بالخجل والوجل فلاذ بالإذعان لمشيئة الله وحكمته البالغة التي قضت بإنزال القرآن على سبعة أحرف.

ما المراد بالأحرف السبعة ؟ 

اختلف العلماء في المراد بالأحرف السبعة، وتشعبت أقوالهم، وتعددت، و لكننا سنورد أرجح الأقوال وهو قول محمد بن الجزري في بيان المراد بحديث أُنزِلَ القرآن على سبعة أحرف.

قال ابن الجزري: لا زلتُ أستشكل هذا الحديث وأفكر فيه وأمعن النظر من نيف وثلاثين سنة، حتى فتح الله عليّ بما يمكن أن يكون صواباً إن شاء الله. 

ذلك أني تتبَّعتُ القراءات صحيحها و شاذها و ضعيفها ومنكرها فإذا هو يرجع اختلافها إلى سبعة أوجه من الاختلاف لا يخرج عنها وذلك:

أولاً: الاختلاف في الحركات بلا تغير في المعنى و الصورة:

نحو: ( البخل ) بأربعة أوجه و ( يحسب ) بوجهين.

ثانياً: الاختلاف في الحركات بتغير المعنى فقط:

نحو: {فَتَلَقَّى آدَمُ مِنْ رَبِّهِ كَلِمَاتٍ} [البقرة: 37]، وقُرِءى بنصب " آدمُ " ورفع " كلمات ": {فَتَلَقَّى آدَمُ مِنْ رَبِّهِ كَلِمَاتٍ}.

ثالثاً: الاختلاف في الحروف بتغير المعنى لا الصورة:

نحو: ( تبلو ) و ( تتلو ) و (ننجيك ببدنك ) و ( ينجيك ببدنك ).

رابعاً: الاختلاف في الحروف بتغير الصورة لا المعنى:

نحو: ( بصطة و بسطة ) ونحو ( الصراط و السراط ).

خامساً: الاختلاف في الحروف بتغير الصورة و المعنى:

نحو: ( فامضوا ، فاسعوا ).

سادساً: الاختلاف في التقديم والتأخير: 

نحو: ( فيَقتُلون و يُقتَلون )، قُرءى ( فيُقتَلون و يَقتُلون ). 

سابعاً: الاختلاف في الزيادة والنقصان: 

نحو: ( أوصى، ووصى ).

قال ابن الجزري: فهذه سبعة لا يخرج الاختلاف عنها. 

و هنا لا بد من التوضيح بأن كل كلام الله المنزل على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم منسجم يؤكد بعضه بعضاً ، ويفسر بعضه الآخر، لا تصادم بين نصوصه ولا تنافي بين مدلولاته. 

قال تعالى: {أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلافًا كَثِيرًا} [النساء: 82 ]. و هذه الحقيقة تنطبق على القرآن في قراءاته على حرف أو على السبعة بمجموعها. فإنها جميعاً لا تخرج في تفاوتها إلى تصادم النصوص أو تنافي المدلولات، بل التوسعة بالأحرف السبعة لا تُحلُّ حراماً ولا تُحرم حلالاً. قال ابن شهاب الزهري: " بلغني أن تلك السبعة الأحرف إنما هي في الأمر الذي يكون واحداً، لا يختلف في حلال ولا حرام ". 

وحكى ابن عطية انعقاد الإجماع على ذلك: " فالإجماع أن التوسعة لم تقع في تحريم حلال، ولا في تحليل حرام، ولا في تغيير شيء من المعاني المذكورة ". 



حكمة نزول القرآن على سبعة أحرف: 

1- تيسير القراءة والحفظ والتخفيف على العباد والتسهيل عليهم ومراعاة حال العرب في اختلاف ألسنتهم.

2- مزيد الإعجاز اللغوي في القرآن.

3- الإعجاز في المعاني و الأحكام ذلك أن حكماً فقهياً معيناً أو معنى جديداً يُفهم من قراءة أخرى كقوله تعالى: {وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنْ الْمَحِيضِ قُلْ هُوَ أَذًى فَاعْتَزِلُوا النِّسَاءَ فِي الْمَحِيضِ وَلا تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّى يَطْهُرْنَ} [البقرة: 222]، وفي قراءة {حتى يطّهرن}، فأفادت القراءة الثانية عدم جواز أن مجامعة الرجل زوجته إذا طهرت من حيضها حتى تغتسل.

4- توحيد لغات العرب. فلقد نزل القرآن بلسان قريش أولاً، ثم اُنزلَت الحروف لِتُسَهِّلَ تلاوته للعرب قاطبة على اختلاف لغاتهم، لأن الحروف قد راعت تفاوت اللغات في الألفاظ التي يُحرج العرب النطق بها كونها قرشية.

5- الأحرف السبعة خصيصة لأمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. قال الإمام ابن الجزري مفصلاً حكم إنزال القرآن على سبعة أحرف: " ومنها إعظام أجور هذه الأمة من حيث إنهم يفرغون جهدهم ليبلغوا قصدهم في تتبع معاني ذلك واستنباط الحكم و الأحكام من دلالة كللفظ… ومنها بيان فضل هذه الأمة وشرفها على سائر الأمم، من حيث تلقيهم كتاب ربهم هذا التلقي وإقبالهم عليه والبحث عنه لفظة لفظة والكشف عنه صيغة صيغة، فلم يهملوا تحريكاً ولا تسكيناً و لا تفخيماً ولا ترقيقاً … مما لم يهتد إليه فكر أمة من الأمم. 

الأحرف السبعة مزية للقرآن على الكتب السماوية: قال الطبري في شرح حديث الأحرف السبعة: " ومعنى ذلك كله ، الخبر منه صلى الله عليه وسلم عما خصه الله تعالى به وأمته من الفضيلة والكرامة التي لم يُؤتها أحداً في تنزيله. وذلك أن كل كتاب تقدم كتابَنا نزوله على نبي من أنبياء الله، صلوات الله عليهم، فإنما نزل بلسان واحد، متى حُول إلى غير اللسان الذي نزل به كان ذلك له ترجمة و تفسيراً لا تلاوة له على ما أنزله الله … ومنها ظهور سر الله تعالى في توليه حفظ كتابه العزيز وصيانة كلامه المنزل بأوفى البيان والتمييز .. ". 

ونشير هنا إلى أن الأحرف السبعة لا تعني القراءات السبعة بل تعني سبعة أوجه في الخلاف وقد وصل إلينا عشرة قراءات متواترة لكتاب الله تعالى. القراءات هي اختلاف ألفاظ الوحي في كتابة الحروف أو كيفيتها من تخفيف وتثقيل و غيرهما. وقد عرَّف ابن الجزري القراءات بقوله: " علم القراءات، علم بكيفية أداء كلمات القرآن واختلافها حسب ناقليها ". 



ه- جمع القرآن و ترتيبه: 

كلمة جمع تأتي بمعنيين: 

المعنى الأول: بمعنى حفظه و منه يقال جُمَّاع القرآن أي حُفَّاظه، و هذا المعنى هو الذي ورد في قوله تعالى: {إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا جَمْعَهُ وَقُرْآنَهُ} [القيامة: 17] ذلك أنه كان رسول الله صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم يجهد نفسه ويردد وراء جبريل حين كان ينزل عليه بالوحي خشية أن لا يحفظ ما اُنزِلَ عليه فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية تطميناً للنبي صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم وتثبيتاً لفؤاده حيث أوضحت الآية الكريمة أن الله سبحانه وتعالى قد تعهد بتحفيظه إياه وعدم نسيانه وتفهيمه معناه. المعنى الثاني، جمع القرآن بمعنى كتابته كله في صحيفة واحدة بين دفتي كتاب.



1- جمع القرآن بمعنى حِفظِه على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:

كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مولعاً بالوحي، يترقَّب نزوله بشوق، فما من آية تنزل إلا و يدعو ثلة من أصحابه، اختارهم لكتابة الوحي، فيأمرهم بكتابة ما نزل. وكان كلما نزلت آية حُفِظَت في الصدور ووعتها القلوب. وقد اتخذ النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام كتَّاباً للوحي منهم: الخلفاء الأربعة، وعبد الله بن مسعود ومعاذ بن جبل وزيد بن ثابت وأبي بن كعب و خالد بن الوليد وغيرهم رضي الله عنهم. وهكذا كان القرآن يُكتَب آية فآية ومَقْطَعَاً فمقطعاً. ولم يكن ترتيبه حسب ترتيب النزول بل كان سيدنا جبريل يقول للمصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام إنَّ الله يأمرك أن تضع هذه الآية على رأس كذا آية من سورة كذا، فيأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كُتَّاب الوحي بوضع هذه الآية في ذلك المكان. وعندما نزلت آخر آية -على الرأي الذي رجَّحه كثير من علماء الحديث- وهي قول الله تعالى: {وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى اللَّهِ ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ} [البقرة: 281]، قال جبريل لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ضع هذه الآية على رأس مئتين وواحد وثمانين آية من سورة البقرة بين آيتي الربا والدَّين. وهكذا تكامل نزول القرآن كله، وتوفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ذلك بتسع ليالٍ. وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم يعرض على جبريل كل سنة ما كان يجتمع عنده من كتاب الله، وقد عرضه كله مرتين عليه في نفس السنة التي توفي فيها صلى الله تعالى عليه و سلم. 

إذاً القرآن كان يُكتَب من فم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان الصحابة يخطّونه على جريد النخل وصفائح الحجارة ورقاع الجلد ... وهذا يدل على مدى المشقة التي كانوا يتحملوها في الكتابة حيث لم تتيسر لهم أدوات الكتابة إلا بهذه الوسائل. ولم تكن هذه الكتابة في عهد النبي صلى الله عيه وسلم مجتمعة في مصحف عام، ولم يجمع الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم القرآن بين دفتي كتاب في حياته لأن إمكان نزول الوحي كان مستمراً كما أنَّ إمكان نسخ بعض الآيات كان مستمراً. وقُبِضَ النبي عليه الصلاة و السلام والقرآن محفوظ في الصدور ومكتوب على نحو ما سبق، بالأحرف السبعة التي أُنزِلَ عليها، وهذا ما يسمى بالجمع الأول (حفظاً وكتابةً). 



2- ترتيب الآيات والسور: 

إنَّ ترتيب الآيات و السور في القرآن الكريم توقيفي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم عن جبريل عليه السلام عن رب العزة سبحانه وتعالى وهذا بإجماع العلماء، فقد كان جبريل عليه السلام يتنزل بالآيات ويرشد إلى موضعها من السورة أو الآيات التي نزلت قبل، فيأمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كتبة الوحي بكتابتها في موضعها. أخرج الحاكم في المستدرك بسند على شرط الشيخين عن زيد بن ثابت أنه قال: " كنا عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نؤلف القرآن من الرقاع" (أي كنا نرتب الآيات و السور وفق إشارة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم).



2-الحديث

كتابة الحديث في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : 

من المتفق عليه أنَّ النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام منع أصحابه من كتابة غير القرآن في أول عهد النبوة خلال ثلاث سنوات أو تزيد قليلاً، و قد صح عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه قال لأصحابه: " لا تكتبوا عني غير القرآن ومن كتب عني فليمحه ". ولكن الأمر اختلف فيما بعد حيث سمح لهم بعد ذلك بالكتابة. لكن تُرى ما الحكمة في ذلك؟.

السبب أنَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خشي في أول الأمر أن يلتبس على الناس أسلوب القرآن بأسلوب الحديث فيختلط عليهم هذا بذاك فيكتبون حديثاً وهم يظنونه قرآناً أو يكتبون آية و هم يظنونها حديثاً وهذا احتمال وارد جداً، لأن الصحابة لم يتعرفوا بعد على القرآن تعرفاً تاماً ولم يتذوقوه تذوقاً يجعلهم يفرِّقون بينه و بين غيره من أحاديث النبي عليه الصلاة و السلام. 

فلما نزل قسط كبير من القرآن، وتعرفوا إلى أصوله و خصائصه، أذِنَ لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يكتبوا الحديث. ولقد صح عن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام أنَّ بعضاً من الصحابة نهى عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن يكتب عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الحديث وقال إنَّ رسول الله بشر وهو ينطق بالغضب والرضى فلا تكتب إلا القرآن، فذهب وسأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك فقال له: " أُكتُب، فوالله لا يخرج منه -وأشار إلى فمه- إلا الحق ". كما ورد أيضاً عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أنه قال: " لم يكن أحد من الصحابة أكثر مني حديثاً عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا ما كان من شأن عبد الله ابن عمر فإنه كان يكتب ولم أكن أكتب ". إذاً قِسطٌ يسير من حياة النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام بعد البعثة، الحديث لم يكن يُكتَب فيه والقسط الأكبر كان يُكتب على قطع متفرقة من الصحف والأوراق ونحو ذلك ولم يُدَوَّن - أي لم يُجمع بين دفتي كتاب - لا في حياته ولا بعد وفاته عليه الصلاة والسلام إلا في ما بعد أواخر عصر التابعين - كما سوف نرى - على يد أبي بكر ابن حزم رضي الله عنه ومن ثم باقي العلماء من بعده بأمر من عمر بن عبد العزيز ثم باقي العلماء من بعده كالإمام مالك وأحمد و غيرهم. 

فائدة: الفرق بين الكتابة و التدوين: 

الكتابة هي أن يكتب الإنسان ما يريد كتابته في أوراق متفرقة دون ضمٍ بين دفتَيّ كتاب، وهذا ما يسمى بالكتابة المطلقة. أما التدوين فهو جمع ما يراد كتابته مرتباً بين غلافين في كتاب واحد. 

من هنا كان خلط المستشرقين بين الكتابة والتدوين، لجهلهم باللغة العربية - إن حسنَّا الظن بهم- فقالوا إنَّ الحديث لم يُكتَب إلا بعد وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وانقراض عصر الصحابة والحقيقة أنَّ الحديث كُتِبَ ولكنه لم يُدَوَّن أي لم يُجمَع بين دفتي كتاب. ولقد كان عند سيدنا علي رضي الله عنه صحيفة تسمى " الصحيفة الصادقة " ولكنها ليست صحيفة واحدة فقد كان مكتوب فيها مجموعة أحاديث متفرقة، وكثيرون آخرون من الصحابة كانوا يكتبون أيضاً.[/align]

----------

